# How much honey from one frame?



## Noel V (Jun 17, 2008)

Quick question, how much lb's of honey would I get from one frame?


----------



## bakerboy (Apr 29, 2008)

What size frame ?


----------



## Noel V (Jun 17, 2008)

A langstroph deep frame, and a UK national deep frame should anyone know.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I'll guess 6 or so Lbs. We get about 3.5 Lbs from a medium.


----------



## Ethfol (Jun 25, 2010)

yep, 6 lbs.


----------



## Fogducker (May 6, 2010)

Crushed and strained four medium frames, got 8 pints so about one quart/med frame. I don't know what the weights were.

Fog


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Fogducker said:


> Crushed and strained four medium frames, got 8 pints so about one quart/med frame. I don't know what the weights were.
> 
> Fog



+/- 12 pounds


...... 3lb/med frame


----------



## afss (Mar 19, 2009)

i average 60lbs off 9 deep frames so i would guess around 6-7lbs/frame


----------

